# Newbe to international living needs serious how to advice.



## Ellen S. (Jan 25, 2010)

Looking for a country to live in where you can enter without a passport and they are happy you are there. Seriously. Where can an American go who has no passport to live and work? Do you need an American passport to leave the US and enter either Canada or Mexico? Can I walk into Canada or Mexico and stay? Or some other English speaking country? I haven't had much fun or success living in the U.S. and I have lots of skills I'd like to use where they would be more appreciated. It seems there is only one type of worker in the U.S. that is being hired these days - robotic, not creative or willing to suppress it, follows orders and doesn't mind menial jobs, oh and must be very social. I'm an introvert and a writer.

How is the work scene in Vancouver, Canada area? How is the economy doing there? 

Can British or American citizens emigrate easily to Canada? What is the process? Do you have to have lots of money? OK where can someone with little money go to work and live where the economy is strong, women in the workforce are wanted for jobs other than call centers and retail clerks?

Would love to hear from you all. Thanks. Ellen


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Ellen S. said:


> Looking for a country to live in where you can enter without a passport and they are happy you are there. Seriously. Where can an American go who has no passport to live and work? Do you need an American passport to leave the US and enter either Canada or Mexico? Can I walk into Canada or Mexico and stay? Or some other English speaking country? I haven't had much fun or success living in the U.S. and I have lots of skills I'd like to use where they would be more appreciated. It seems there is only one type of worker in the U.S. that is being hired these days - robotic, not creative or willing to suppress it, follows orders and doesn't mind menial jobs, oh and must be very social. I'm an introvert and a writer.
> 
> How is the work scene in Vancouver, Canada area? How is the economy doing there?
> 
> ...


You cannot just walk into Canada and stay. You are permitted to come on vacation for six months but then must return to USA. You will not be allowed to work, legally.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A passport is kind of the bare minimum requirement to enter a foreign country. Then there is the visa requirement - and for a visa, the first thing you need is a passport (plus a whole bunch of other documents).

Get yourself a passport. OK, it costs around $100 these days, but it's good for 10 years and then you've at least got the first step completed.

After that, unless you have family members in another country, the usual requirement is that you have a job offer from an employer willing and able to sponsor your visa application. That means you have to have some skill, training or experience that will make it worth all the effort and expense for a foreign employer to justify hiring you over all the locals looking for work.

But the first thing to do is to break down and get that passport. That way you can start visiting some of the countries you think you might be interested in living in. It's really important that you start seeing for yourself what you might be getting into. It's not impossible to relocate to another country - but it takes time (lots of time!) and considerable effort and research on your part.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kazz (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi.
Well these days you can not go anywhere without a passport! Not even US to Canada or US to Mexico! 
First things first... get a passport! 
I brought my husband to Canada from abroad (UK) and it took a lot of research, money and time. (2yrs from start to finish). Anything is possible if your willing. good luck


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

Ellen S. said:


> Looking for a country to live in where you can enter without a passport and they are happy you are there. Seriously. Where can an American go who has no passport to live and work? Do you need an American passport to leave the US and enter either Canada or Mexico? Can I walk into Canada or Mexico and stay? Or some other English speaking country? I haven't had much fun or success living in the U.S. and I have lots of skills I'd like to use where they would be more appreciated. It seems there is only one type of worker in the U.S. that is being hired these days - robotic, not creative or willing to suppress it, follows orders and doesn't mind menial jobs, oh and must be very social. I'm an introvert and a writer.
> 
> How is the work scene in Vancouver, Canada area? How is the economy doing there?
> 
> ...


You're kidding, Right? :doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

You need a passport to leave a country 

Economy and job market of a city is contextual and cannot be answered in one-liner.

Why do you want to leave US when you can choose between 50 states to work?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

x1y2z3 said:


> You need a passport to leave a country
> 
> Economy and job market of a city is contextual and cannot be answered in one-liner.
> 
> ...


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> x1y2z3 said:
> 
> 
> > You need a passport to leave a country
> ...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

x1y2z3 said:


> Auld Yin said:
> 
> 
> > I stand corrected, but can you leave a country without entering one, unless you spend your life on international waters
> ...


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> x1y2z3 said:
> 
> 
> > You can certainly leave your home country without entering it.
> ...


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

carlb said:


> You're kidding, Right? :doh::doh::doh::doh:



Agree. If the prospect of getting a _passport_ is too daunting to the OP, I don't understand how she thinks that immigrating and settling in a new country is gonna be.

Another red flag: "Happy that you are there". I don't think any country throws a welcoming party for immigrants. Also, there are women in the US who work jobs that are not retail or call centers, they just usually have college degrees and/or experience. Those without experience are relegated to that kind of job.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

carlb said:


> You're kidding, Right? :doh::doh::doh::doh:


That was my first reaction. It is also interesting how she included Mexico as an English speaking country. Oh well, live and learn.


----------

